# Diet is everything I think I have a fix



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

O.k. depersonalized derealized sufferers I've had dp really everyday for the past 3 years to the point where I couldn't function and was for lack of a better term completely incapacitated emotionally, physically, mentally and just existing, watching my disorder fluctuate and in certain ways become worse overtime.
However, during the past two weeks I have eaten NO sugar and NO "unhealthy" fats. Plenty of vegetables even in the morning, nuts, beans, rice, oatmeal, lots of water, vitamins A,C,E,D,B complex and have abstained from alcohol which I used to drink daily and have seen the most progress period, with my disorder.
Now believe me I was sick, so sick that it would sound dramatic explaining it in almost any context but a STRICT change in my eating and exercise habits has WORKED. It is in the long run much faster than sheer patience.
I only lift weights and have NOT done intense cardio for the simple fact that I've experienced that constant stress on the mind such as running for over an hour can make dp significantly worse but then again other times it has done the exact opposite.
Either way sometimes we over complicate things until we have no choice to try those simple things that seem almost too simple. I have my life back and if only a little bit quicker because of this change in lifestyle and it couldnt have been more worth it.

Let me know whats helped you regarding this post.

Marshall


----------



## Caitlyn Ann (Aug 26, 2012)

Exercise and healthy eating has been a great lifestyle to live by. Even with mental problems going on, it seems that with exercise I am able to focus more on calming my mind down and coming back to reality. It is a proven fact that getting the correct dose of vitamins and proper food groups along with working your body out dramatically helps depression. Maybe with helping with the depression aspect of this disorder it also leads to helping the other symptoms.

Glad you found this lifestyle helps you!!!=]=]


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've adopted this lifestyle for 1/2 months now and it's amazing really, I've been feeling awesome (I obviously still do have bad days, just like anyone else) , but I can say that my health has improved overall because of the diet and exercise


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome









How often do you guys exercise? And what kind of exercise do you do?I am really lazy, I have to admit


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I play football when I can, I used to ride my bike in the morning but I've been getting up lately and haven't gone out for a ride in about 1/2 weeks and I do some push ups / sit ups often


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Gypsy85 said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i do a lot of cycling push ups free weights i used to run before i injured myself but any cardio over an hour will just reset your body and your mind.


----------

